# Order your tractor parts HERE!



## Doc

Help support ForumsForums.com by clicking on the link below when you need tractor parts or supplies. The link takes you to Neil Messick's web site. In order for FF to get credit you have to use the link below.
Thanks!!!  
 Doc 
http://www.messicks.com/affiliate.aspx?id=6&url=www.messicks.com\kubotatractorparts.aspx


----------



## Dargo

I not only looked there, but I will certainly go there for filters shortly!


----------



## Doc

We're having trouble with the link right now, but it will be fixed shortly.

The problem was with the FireFox browser.  It was particular about the direction of a backslash.  All is fixed now.  Try it out.

Thanks,
Doc


----------



## Chief

Hey Neil, do you carry Fleet Guard LF3894 oil filters for us Cummins guys?


----------



## bill w

i'm looking for the firewood processor that fits on a bobcat...it saws it to length and splits it too...it was on a post earlier...but i'm not sure where to look.if anyone remembers it or knows where to look, pm me...i have about 4000 cords of firewood stacked with a backhoe....i need one of those...serious buyer...Bill w


----------

